# Have Thine Own Way, Lord (Updated Chords)



## panta dokimazete (Aug 21, 2007)

Have Thine Own Way, Lord

Words: Adelaide Pollard
Arrangement: JD Longmire

V1 - [Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord! Have Thine own [Asus2]way!
Thou art the Potter, I am the [Dsus4]clay.
Mold me and make me after Thy [G]will,
While I am [Dsus4]waiting, [Asus2]yielded and [Dsus4]still.

V2 - [Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord! Have Thine own [Asus2]way!
Search me and try me, Master, to[Dsus4]day!
Whiter than snow, Lord, wash me just [G]now,
As in Thy [Dsus4]presence [Asus2]humbly I [Dsus4]bow.

V3 - [Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord! Have Thine own [Asus2]way!
Wounded and weary, help me, I [Dsus4]pray!
Power, all power, surely is [G]Thine!
Touch me and [Dsus4]heal me, [Asus2]Savior di[Dsus4]vine.

V4 - [Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord! Have Thine own [Asus2]way!
Hold over my being absolute [Dsus4]sway!
Fill with Thy Spirit ’till all shall [G]see
Christ only, [Dsus4]always, [Asus2]living in [Dsus4]me. 

[Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord!
[Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord!
[Dsus4]Have Thine own way, Lord!
[Dsus4]Have Thine own way...

......................


I'll stick an audio clip on for style later.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 21, 2007)

Audio - guitar and voice - for style sample


----------

